# Gothic bats. How’s your catch rate?



## Angel-Rae (Feb 1, 2018)

It was going well until this bad flash back to the butterflies ... ...


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 1, 2018)

Its Nintendo’s words saying “Let Lloid catch the bats for you, waste ur riches on a useless app”


----------



## Vonny (Feb 1, 2018)

Ugh I can’t handle another event like this. Might give up on events all together.


----------



## Ray-ACP (Feb 1, 2018)

I'd write that off as a one off, they increased the odds of all bats catch rates by 13% so there should be no reason you're not getting most of them now. I think that's just down to really bad luck unfortunately, for me it's been exceptional


----------



## Angel-Rae (Feb 1, 2018)

Yes it was a one off! Well I fell asleep on the lounge not long after and just woke up at 3.45am and had much more success. Although I think Iin my sleepy haze I may have given out the wrong type of bats to my friends. Better start again in the morning.


----------



## Urchinia (Feb 1, 2018)

Things seem to be going well for me. I'm speeding through at a good pace, and my friends and I are sharing lots!


----------



## LillyofVadness (Feb 1, 2018)

My catch rate has been great so far! I'm already over halfway done with the first half and it's only the first day. I'm super glad Nintendo took on board the things we were saying from the Rover event. I am feeling really confident about the way this event is going so far. Fingers crossed part 2 won't mess that up for me.


----------



## Cheshire (Feb 1, 2018)

My catchrate has been very good so far (*knocks on wood*)... but I still don?t trust Lottie. Rover gave me some serious trust issues during his event... I?m not sure I can ever trust a visiting animal in my garden again... ಥ_ಥ


----------



## Minto (Feb 1, 2018)

My catch rate so far has been more success than failures, but half the time the bats won't even spawn on the flowers.


----------



## Snow (Feb 1, 2018)

My catch rate has been good -- I haven't been keeping track but I have had a few bad rounds but also a few with 100%

 It is DEFINITELY already far easier than the Rover event, I've already finished the basic gothic bat rewards and I'm almost to 20 gold bats. I'm nervous about the fusion roses and fancy bats, but I'm trying to be done with everything else before they kick in.


----------



## kayleee (Feb 1, 2018)

Does the “catch all” feature have a lower catch rate than catching them one by one?


----------



## Imbri (Feb 1, 2018)

It is better than the Rover event, but I've found better success with the gold bats catching individually. I could be wrong, but right now I'm 3:1 on regular to gold bats.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Feb 1, 2018)

I have a far better catch rate when I go after each creature separately instead of the catch-all option. Seems to be hovering around 80%-ish success rate. I tried catch-all once and it immediately dropped to about 45% success rate.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 1, 2018)

Haven't had much luck with golden bats but regular bats I've had good success with. Definitely wat to try to catch them separately rather than catch all at once.


----------



## JCnator (Feb 1, 2018)

Huh? I went to catch all bats at once on three occasions today, and I've amassed a total of about 24 bats and 12 golden bats. The catch rate here is obviously much better than the Rover one. At this rate, I'll be done with the first part of the event within 4 days.

Why would catching individually actually improve the odds of claiming those beasts? I've yet to see any convincing evidence for something that takes way more time than doing all at once, so I'm still labeling this trick as a myth now.


----------



## Imbri (Feb 1, 2018)

This evening, I've been catching one by one. I have only lost a couple of regular or gold bats this way, as opposed to 1/3 to 1/2 fail rate when going for all of them at once.

It might take a bit longer, but it does seem to yield more bats, so I'll keep doing it.


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Feb 1, 2018)

I don't want any goth dresses or furniture. I just want the Rover items...  
Other than that the catch rate is mediocre and I have at least a few items, so it is progressing a bit faster than last time (*chough chough*I only got a stool and coffee grinder *chough chough*)


----------



## Kuromi-sama (Feb 2, 2018)

My catch-rate for the Golden Bats is not great (even though I'm trying to get them one at a time to see if that really is better vs. "catch all" option). I may be scrambing right up to the end to try to collect as many items as possible again. (>_<).


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 2, 2018)

It's definitely better than the second round of the Safari, probably on par to the first part of it, but I am shuddering at what round 2 is going to be like as those are the "rarer" creatures... I am LOVING the items though so it's worth it for me to struggle, plus I am playing more often and all of the flower food I had collected got me a little head start.


----------



## Urchinia (Feb 2, 2018)

I am only using half of my garden, and I'm only about 5 bats away from completing the entire first part of the event! 
I always catch them all at once. My catch rate typically seems pretty good and friend sharing is helping a ton! This event has been a breeze thus far.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 2, 2018)

Urchinia said:


> I am only using half of my garden, and I'm only about 5 bats away from completing the entire first part of the event!
> I always catch them all at once. My catch rate typically seems pretty good and friend sharing is helping a ton! This event has been a breeze thus far.



I'm keeping part of my rare pansies for people to cross with, so I'm only using 14 spaces, but I am still getting pretty far too!


----------



## LillyofVadness (Feb 2, 2018)

Phase 1 finished and not spent a single leaf ticket on Lloid. The catch rate I'm getting is GREAT right now.


----------



## Imbri (Feb 2, 2018)

I've caught all the regular bats I need. I'm only going to grow red roses now, so hopefully I'll get enough gold bats before the next phase starts.


----------



## ESkill (Feb 2, 2018)

My catch rate has been really good so far, only missing a couple each batch. So far this is a lot better than Rover's. I like that there are a lot of little prizes in between the actual event prizes.


----------



## brickwall81 (Feb 2, 2018)

My catch rate for the regular bats has been alright, however my catch rate for the golden bats is so bad. Out of 9 golden bats I can only seem to catch 2 at most... Every time...


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Feb 2, 2018)

the catch rate for me has been much better than last event. with a friend's help we both finished the whole first half of the event in less than a day (we both have a ton of fertilizer), and neither of us spent any tickets to ensure catches. i've just been casually farming roses since, lol.


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 3, 2018)

catch rate is pretty good. i may actually get these event items unlike the rover ones.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 3, 2018)

It?s going great!

I can?t believe it. Only 3 days into the event and I?m already done the purple gothic roses! Now to finish the red roses and I? sweep through wave 2.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Feb 3, 2018)

Yes I finished in time without stress! This was so much better than the Rover event. I think it really was just a one off when I caught nothing.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 3, 2018)

Just completed the first half. I'm ready for the next one.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 5, 2018)

finished the whole first part and caught a bunch more bats just to share, during Rover's event I didn't even finish the first phase so it's definitely WAY better this time around.


----------

